# Vacuume Bags   Reuse or Throw Away?



## jc1947 (Oct 26, 2011)

*How do you clean used bags or do you just throw them into the trash? Why?*

*JC1947*


----------



## eman (Oct 26, 2011)

turn them inside out and wash w/ dawn with bleach. Turn them back and let air dry.

 If you reheat food in vac bags by submerging in boiling water i would not reuse the bags.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 26, 2011)

I reuse the bigger ones..

Wash em out and let em dry!!

Wipe with a disinfecting sheet and there ya have it!!

  Craig


----------



## dewetha (Oct 26, 2011)

I only use BPA free bags when i have to, but never reuse them just out of fear of the new bogey man, BPA's, leaching into my meat. consuming plastic can't be good good for you and really negates the effort I put into getting Organic foods and butcher fresh meats.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2011)

I get them when they are on a real good sale, and never re-use them.

Might be chicken, but I don't think it's worth it. IMO

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 26, 2011)

dewetha said:


> I only use BPA free bags when i have to, but never reuse them just out of fear of the new bogey man, BPA's, leaching into my meat. consuming plastic can't be good good for you and really negates the effort I put into getting Organic foods and butcher fresh meats.


I don't recall seeing any BPA info on any plastic bags...

I did some reading about BPAs last year and found that it mainly affects very young children.

And the highest concentrations of BPA come from the thermal receipt at the grocery store..

Free BPA is found in high concentration in thermal paper and carbonless copy paper, which would be expected to be more available for exposure than BPA bound into resin or plastic. Popular uses of thermal paper include receipts, event and cinema tickets, labels, and airline tickets. A Swiss study found that 11 of 13 thermal printing papers contained 8 – 17 g/kg Bisphenol A (BPA). Upon dry finger contact with a thermal paper receipt, roughly 1 μg BPA (0.2 – 6 μg) was transferred to the forefinger and the middle finger. For wet or greasy fingers approximately 10 times more was transferred.

  Have a great day!!

 Craig


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 26, 2011)

I have been reusing them for many years. We intentionally make the bags big and wash them real good in soapy water and rinse them real good then air dry. We dont heat food in them so I have never experienced an issue - except this twitch I get every once in a while


----------



## venture (Oct 26, 2011)

I reuse mine.  Wash, air dry, and store in the freezer just in case anything was missed.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 26, 2011)

> *Originally Posted by Venture *
> 
> 
> *I reuse mine.  Wash, air dry, and store in the freezer just in case anything was missed. *
> ...


*Thanks for the tip!
      Quote:*


> *Originally Posted by Bearcarver *
> 
> 
> *I get them when they are on a real good sale, and never re-use them.*
> ...


*I would be interested in the next sale info. *

*JC1947*


----------



## tom c (Oct 26, 2011)

eman said:


> turn them inside out and wash w/ dawn with bleach. Turn them back and let air dry.
> 
> If you reheat food in vac bags by submerging in boiling water i would not reuse the bags.



Ok call me a newbe, but why not reuse bag that were submerg in boiling water?


----------



## bigfish98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Before my foodsaver took a poop, I never reused my bags.  My grandmother in law reuses everything, but I don't think she has a foodsaver.  (The woman will wash a paper plate for crying out loud)  I used to get my bags at sams and I actually just got the rolls and made my own bags with them.  Saves a little moeny that way.  I always worried about them getting a small hole and bacteria getting in or stuff leaking.

Bigfish


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2011)

I have never even thought about reusing them.

I guess I'm wasting a lot of bags.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2011)

JC1947 said:


> *Thanks for the tip!
> Quote:*
> 
> *I would be interested in the next sale info. *
> ...


I got a whole mess of rolls last time. I think I ended up paying about $5 or $6 per roll.

However I'm interested in finding out more about these other bags/rolls from another company mentioned on this forum.

With my Foodsaver bags, I have been getting some bags that lose their vacuum, and I want to find out if that doesn't happen with the "other" bags.

It happens with both of my units & my Son's, so I figure it must be the bags.

Bear


----------



## billebouy (Oct 27, 2011)

I tried saving and re-using, got tired of bags loosing their seal, having to sort thru them and not finding the right size, worrying about cross-contamination, etc.

Looked for a cheaper alternative to foodsaver brand bags, I got some of these to try out recently, have worked well so far.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 27, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I got a whole mess of rolls last time. I think I ended up paying about $5 or $6 per roll.
> 
> However I'm interested in finding out more about these other bags/rolls from another company mentioned on this forum.
> 
> ...


I got the premium bags from this place and they were less expensive and work much better..

http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/

I think a bunch of folks here got them and are happy with them.

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> I got the premium bags from this place and they were less expensive and work much better..
> 
> http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks Craig, That's the ones I was thinking about trying.

Do you ever have any of these that when you go to get it out of the freezer, it is no longer sucked tight, because air got in?

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 27, 2011)

I have the cheaper sealameal machine.

No more sealing or staying sealed probs..

These bags are a great product.

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Craig!

I was eying up the premium rolls----12 rolls 8" and 12 rolls 11" for total of $129. Could be my next order.

Bear


----------



## venture (Oct 27, 2011)

If you order, do it by phone.  Tell them you are an SMF member to get a 10% discount.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2011)

Venture said:


> If you order, do it by phone.  Tell them you are an SMF member to get a 10% discount.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


That's right, now that you said that, I remember reading that before.

Thanks for the reminder, Merv!!!

Bear


----------



## flyfishtn (Oct 27, 2011)

I err on the side of caution and don't reuse. Would rather not risk it.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 28, 2011)

I reuse when the bags are used for non messy cooked foods or dry items.

Usually toss when used for raw meats and saucy items.

these were tossed


----------



## custom99 (Oct 28, 2011)

I am really picky about cleanliness. I would never reuse mine.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 28, 2011)

custom99 said:


> I am really picky about cleanliness. I would never reuse mine.


Soooo..I guess you don't have any Tupperware sort of storage containers???

I have a harder time keeping those grooves on the lids clean than the inside of the vac bags...

   Craig


----------



## custom99 (Oct 28, 2011)

We hardly ever use any containers like that for anything. We buy Ziplock storage and freezer bags by the case. Just about everything we do goes into either Foodsaver bags or Ziplocks. It's amazing how much more room you have for items in the frig when using the bags. My family does a lot of large amounts of food for parties and events so its really nice to not have to clean containers.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 28, 2011)

custom99 said:


> We hardly ever use any containers like that for anything. We buy Ziplock storage and freezer bags by the case. Just about everything we do goes into either Foodsaver bags or Ziplocks. It's amazing how much more room you have for items in the frig when using the bags. My family does a lot of large amounts of food for parties and events so its really nice to not have to clean containers.




My hats off to ya!!

Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## venture (Oct 29, 2011)

Actually, I still use a good quality plastic wrap (Stretch Tite) and ziplocks for some things that won't be in the freezer for extended times.  The cost is just less.

When I go to the trouble to make a great sausage, smoked cheese, BBB, or Canadian bacon, they go in the Food Saver bags.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## flash (Nov 6, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> I got the premium bags from this place and they were less expensive and work much better..
> 
> http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/
> 
> ...




I have tried to go to that site a couple times. Nothing comes up.


----------



## sqwib (Nov 7, 2011)

Flash said:


> I have tried to go to that site a couple times. Nothing comes up.




Flash, I just tried the link and it is working.


----------



## venture (Nov 7, 2011)

Works for me.

Call 661-332-5631.  Lisa, the owner, posted here a while back and offered SMF members a 10% discount.

I am considering my order now.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 8, 2011)

I throw my bags out.

When I order more it will be from this site  http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/

               Thanks for the link neighbor


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 9, 2011)

I am with Eman on this one.  I will reuse them as long as I have not heated food in one.  Also I leave excess when I freeze in bulk to take product out and reseal.


----------



## jeanne (Nov 10, 2011)

Holy cow!  You sure are right about that, I went and ordered enough stuff to keep my Foodsaver supplied for a year for a hundred bucks!  Waaaay cheaper than buying from Foodsaver!  Thank you so much!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 10, 2011)

ShooterRick said:


> I am with Eman on this one.  I will reuse them as long as I have not heated food in one.  Also I leave excess when I freeze in bulk to take product out and reseal.




I am in this group too. No heat sterilize and reuse over and over. All of the bags end up in the freezer with food in them so I am not at all worried about any sanitation issues. I learned how to clean in the restaurant industry.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2011)

This thread has a lot of proponents on both sides...Thought I would kick in, for what it's worth...As Craig has said, we wash and re-use many types of Storage containers, I got a cabinet full of Qt and Pt Chinese Soup Containers. Proper Hot, Soapy water washing will clean them and Sanitize (reduce Bacteria to a safe level) the bags...To Sterilize (Kill 'em ALL) a rinse in a mix of 1-2Tbs Bleach to 1 Gallon Water and Air drying or 30 Seconds in the Microwave will do the Job nicely...I don't re-use bags I heat food in, I don't know if repeated heating effects the Plastic and would not want to find 10, one pound bags of PP freezer burned 'cause the bags broke open...JJ


----------

